
With a single wiretap order, US authorities listened in on 3.3M phone calls - petethomas
http://www.zdnet.com/article/one-federal-wiretap-order-recorded-millions-phone-calls/
======
jMyles
"...supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to
be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."

As technologists, one of the most important innovations we can work on for the
civility of the information age is a framework for the proper application of
that clause and others like it.

When data is digital, how do we develop an understanding of this sort of
particularization such the right to be free from capricious intrusion is
preserved?

~~~
CamperBob2
Ultimately, as long as our judges insist on rubber-stamping legal atrocities
like this, no technological solution will be possible.

------
oblib
"The order was signed to help authorities track 26 individuals"

"The federal wiretap resulted in the interception of 3,292,385 cell phone
conversations or messages over 60 days"

3,292,385 / 26 / 60 = 2110.5 calls/messages per person per day.

That wasn't really explained in the article but I'd be interested in knowing
how that could happen.

~~~
luhn
It wasn't 26 people being surveilled, it was many people (hundreds or
thousands) being surveilled in an attempt to track the 26 individuals.

~~~
mjevans
It sounds like they stingrayed or otherwise captured an entire node (on some
system / a few systems covering a specific area) and then attempted to sieve
out what they were actually looking for... instead of actually going after a
surgically targeted filter.

Even in the Jason Borne movies they didn't slurp up this much data!

~~~
oogali
The directors and script writers weren't nearly imaginative enough (or clued
in?) to dream up the surveillance infrastructure the US has been deploying and
iterating on for decades.

------
pcunite
Around the year 2000 or so I was on a contract to help a small phone company
improve their internet infrastructure. I was shocked to learn how easy any
technician could listen in on a call.

Imagine a world in which everything is IoT.

~~~
empath75
Yeah i worked at a voip company around 2003 or so and we captured and saved
every call for two weeks for troubleshooting purposes.

And we had a contract at at least one embassy.

------
rurban
702 is still in order, so they unconstitutionally and illegally still do a
fulltake of everything electronic without any minimalization or filtering.
TB's per day. This article is just a small distraction from the real problem.
Trump should have stopped 702 by long already.

